# The Return of Christ is...



## Dan.... (May 28, 2004)

Is there anything that must occur (from a human perspective)before the second advent of Jesus Christ?

What say ye?


----------



## Dan.... (May 28, 2004)

Some reason this poll doesn't work. I'll try again.


----------

